# Quick Anal Gland question.



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Haha, yum. Thought maybe that'll get your attention.









Quick question, I promise.

When anal glands are expressed, do they do it all the way? Like until they're completely empty?
Last months grooming, I noticed Charlie's felt filled. Then, I took them again last Monday for this month and his felt the same, possibly even bigger. But I'm not too sure. Do they take it ALL out or just some or what??? LOL. If that thing should feel completely empty or somewhat, I wanna make sure I bring it up to them next time.


Thanks you guys.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

First let me start off by saying ewww. Secondly, get your vet to empty those things! My husband quote says " I'd pay $60 to get those things expressed" He doesn't care, he won't do it and neither will I. LOL

They should be done when you notice your dog sliding its rear around the room like a roller rink. hehe.

Andrea


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I usually "supposedly" get it done once a month by the groomers at the vet. But that's why I'm wondering if when they do it, do it leave them completely empty to the point where you can't feel the ball or do they empty it out some where they still leave them semi-full. Maybe they've been forgetting or something.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hmm.. it's really hard to say. I think they empty them as best they can. I know that the first few times I took Wilson in to have it done- they said it was hard to empty them because of his allergies the fluid was --- um chunky!!! eeewwwww. Since I got his allergies under control with a change in food and watching what he eats he no longers has to have them done- they are pretty much empty all the time now. 

My vet said if there is an issue up their fiber- give them a bit of a bran muffin, or sweet potatoes (Wilson's food is sweet potato and fish) and that will help keep them empty.

I know this doesn't answer your question-- but who could resist talking about anal glands?!










Good luck!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I know this doesn't answer your question-- but who could resist talking about anal glands?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right?!?!







Haha. 
Like I said, YUM. j/k.








Fiber? What?? I doubt. That boy poos like 2893583475 times a day (so does Gizzy). It's... amazing. They poo more than I do! I know, TMI but sadly, it's true.









I've heard back and forth things about wheither to do anal glands montly or when we notice them doing the scooting thing. Charlie's fill up really quick unlike Gizmo. Gizmo can probably do months without it. My vet recommended it be done often, especially when they fill up quickly cause it can get chunky and "cheesy" and that's not good. He also mentioned they can be removed but it's not needed. And to me that would be unneccessary surgery so... I'll stick to them squeezing away once a month.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

The reason for fiber is that it helps bulk up their stools- so that when it passes through it will sort of squeeze the anal gland so that it releases on it's own. This is a very good thing, because if they are always having to have it done manually it can increase the chances of getting an infection.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Did you ask the groomer if it's being done? ....could it be they're just not doing it. 

I know my groomer doesn't. But my dogs don't seem to have a "scooting" problem. I used to have to take my Bichon to the vet every 4 - 6 weeks to get it done







Yuk.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> The reason for fiber is that it helps bulk up their stools- so that when it passes through it will sort of squeeze the anal gland so that it releases on it's own. This is a very good thing, because if they are always having to have it done manually it can increase the chances of getting an infection.[/B]


I just noticed that in your last reply you mentioned sweet potatos. Well, I had the boys on NB Sweet potato & Fish for months and it was still the same. Hmmm. Recently I switched them to Merrick Wildness blend. Is it okay to add my own boiled peas in the mix, on a daily basis for extra fiber??



> Did you ask the groomer if it's being done? ....could it be they're just not doing it.
> 
> I know my groomer doesn't. But my dogs don't seem to have a "scooting" problem. I used to have to take my Bichon to the vet every 4 - 6 weeks to get it done
> 
> ...


Yeah. That's the thing. I wanna bring it up to them next time for sure. Charlie never scoots either but I know that they're big. lol.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=371518
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why that would be a problem. Wilson and Molly are on the NB Fish and Sweet Potato, but I still give them extra fiber- either boiled or dried sweet potatoes or home made bran muffins without the salt or sugar. 

Like I said, since I got Wilson on the allergy formula food he has had to have it done once, and then when I started giving him extra fiber he has never needed it done again. And Molly has never had to have it done. 

Good luck!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=371525
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your help. You're awesome.







I actually bought frozen mixed peas & carrots pieces yesterday.. boiled them and added them to their meal. They went crazy. And begged for more. Hee.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Bruno is a scooter! One time he had to get his anal glands just 2 weeks after it was done. For some reason he was full that quick (usually I don't see him scoot till around 4-6 weeks). My vet said to give him sweet potato. I started adding it to his diet every morning and he doesn't scoot as much.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Some groomers here in Indiana will not do it because they consider it a medical procedure.







It is pretty yucky.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

You'd think I'd have learned now to be more careful, but...







Two days ago, Little C was asking me to express her anal glands (yes, she asks when it is necessary). So, I took her into the bathroom. Sir N followed us and kept shoving his nosy nose in the way. (He LOVES the smell AND taste of Little's C's anal gunk.) *puke* Anyway, my hand slipped its position due to Sir N and I leaned over to check that I had all her hair out of the way before I started to squeeze....and forgot to lean back again. And sure enough, this was one of those uncommon geysers that shoots straight UP. And I got splattered all over my face (thankfully was wearing my glasses) and all over my hair.

Now, aren't you glad I shared?


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

EWWWWWW!!!!

You guys need to explore something esle. LOL

Groomers take of this problem here.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I didnt even know that their anal glands were supposed to be empied!







I guess that answers the question of why she scoots sometimes....I guess I'd better go google this!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

holy crap. haha... if that would of happened to me, I'd be like EW, ahhh!! ..vomit.. then start cracking up. Hahaha.







Thank god you had your mouth closed!!... I hope. 

Some groomers I've contacted won't do it either as they consider that too delicate and should be done by your vet. I feel good that ATLEAST it's done by the groomers at the vet.









Anal Glands are FUN!!!!! Yay.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> You'd think I'd have learned now to be more careful, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, thats funny.

But I am just wondering how do you actually do it yourself without hurting them. Milly has been scooting the last couple of days, and that may be why. The groomer lady here really just clips their hair. I do her toenails, ears and what not. But I am not sure on how to do the anal glands. I looked it up on the net and in a book, but I never get anything out so I think I may be doing it wrong.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

A vet showed me how years ago. I don't think that I'm hurting them as they never cry out or try to get away. Sir N drives me nuts with trying to DRINK it as it comes out of his own bottom as well as Little C's, but other than that, they stand there nicely and wait. Sir N gets his done maybe once every 4 months. Little C varies. Sometimes she needs it done every five days or so. Other times, once every 10 days is fine. In any case, they always let me know. Sir N will sit in a certain way, and if that doesn't get my attention, that he'll deliberately scoot right in front of me. Little C waggles her butt at me while looking hopefully at tissue. I then ask, "Does your butt need some squeezing?" (stop laughing!) and if that is what she wants, she starts wagging her tail and following me into the bathroom.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> You'd think I'd have learned now to be more careful, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually no i'm not. You have a tendency of sharing unwanted info.

disgusting really!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> A vet showed me how years ago. I don't think that I'm hurting them as they never cry out or try to get away. Sir N drives me nuts with trying to DRINK it as it comes out of his own bottom as well as Little C's, but other than that, they stand there nicely and wait. Sir N gets his done maybe once every 4 months. Little C varies. Sometimes she needs it done every five days or so. Other times, once every 10 days is fine. In any case, they always let me know. Sir N will sit in a certain way, and if that doesn't get my attention, that he'll deliberately scoot right in front of me. Little C waggles her butt at me while looking hopefully at tissue. I then ask, "Does your butt need some squeezing?" (stop laughing!) and if that is what she wants, she starts wagging her tail and following me into the bathroom.[/B]


HOW do you actually do it though. I have tried and nothing comes out, but Milly scoots every now and then, and she is up to date with her worming. I may be doing it wrong, I dunno. I just dont want to hurt her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Not all dogs need this done. The anal gland is actually to secrete lubricant to help evacuation of the bowels. It can depend on what you feed as to whether the glands are "expressed" enough to secrete.

Sometimes it just doesn't matter no matter what is fed.



It's best to learn how to do this procedure from a vet or another experienced person. It's difficult to 

teach without demonstration. (and NO, I am not making a video......LOL!)


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Not all dogs need this done. The anal gland is actually to secrete lubricant to help evacuation of the bowels. It can depend on what you feed as to whether the glands are "expressed" enough to secrete.
> 
> Sometimes it just doesn't matter no matter what is fed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. This is the first time in the 2 years we have had that she has scooted around like that. So I dont know if she needs it done or not. I will have to ask my vet. Thanks again.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a crazy thread. I don't have an answer for you - but I've had my groomers and vet do these things on other dogs. I actually am not sure where to find them...







(okay, I know the general area). My husband always handles taking the dog to the vet for this stuff. 

The thread was indeed informative and reminded me that I wanted the vet to give me an ear cleaning/hair removal demonstration -but I think I'll let him handle the anal glands- literally 

j


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OK...I have to take a deep breath because this subject is just so....yucky!!! But, Luci scoots sometimes, and I am SO petrified to try to clean her anal glands, and lately at night sometimes she has this STRONGLY OFFENSIVE odor coming from her tushy.....it's probably the glands...right? We have an appointment next Thursday to finally cut her hair







and I am definitely going to ask my groomer to teach me how to do it.. LOL!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh yeh I remember reading somewhere about them smelling when they need them emptying, Milly scoots every now and then but has no bad smell at all. So hope all is good.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am going to ask my Vet next appointment ..which is coming up soon... I recently just had an incident with Kelsie and her gland. It ruptured!!!!!!







She had a hole there and it kept oozing!! gross i know... the point is that it was infected. I never had anal gland issues with kodie so i didnt know what to do... lol. I am the groomer for both of my babies... so I need to learn how to do this asap! If you dont know if your groomer performs this on your pups... try to ask your vet about it because having an abcess when it ruptures open isnt fun at all...


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

I have no idea whats going on!!!















So how can you tell they are "full" after you take them to have this done....and feeling the little ball thing??? WOW....Im confused!! (As Im sitting here eating my breakfast!) hahaha


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok wait....








Do dogs fart? Sometimes Mia (I think) farts...and it really stinks!!
















so...do dogs fart or is this smell coming from her anal glads??


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeh they definitely fart. Milly does all the time. Not out loud,(although some are loud) but you can definitely smell her, and its usually not long before she needs to go out to the toilet, well grass.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Yeh they definitely fart. Milly does all the time. Not out loud,(although some are loud) but you can definitely smell her, and its usually not long before she needs to go out to the toilet, well grass.[/B]


Ok! Good! I thought I was a little


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

WHAT HAS THIS THREAD TURNED INTO?!?! 

Haha. My vet showed me where the gland is but I don't know exactly how to empty it so I'll leave them up to that. HOWEVER, why the heck does it feel like there's only ONE sac when I try to feel them???? I pretend I'm gonna pinch the anus like I'm popping a pimple and you can feel it but it only feels like one. Sorry, that was the worse explanation ever.








I wanna describe it better but I'm not at home with the babies now. I'll check when I get home later!







I'm gonna go on a Anal gland expressing hunt on YouTube and see what they got. I'm really interested in knowning what it looks like when expressed, as I've never witnessed this before. LOL.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

It does seem like diet has a lot to do with this glands. I changed Paris's diet and she has less of the problem. I empty hers weekly when she has her bath. Ewwww It does gross me out. She also has a bad smell when they need to be emptied. Kinda like spoiled milk.UCLK Rudy has never had a gland problem.Once when giving him his bath I thought I would try just to see if they needed it and I wasn't aware of it. He looked at me so strange as if "MOM,What are you doing?"







Poor baby.That was the last time to try that. I have thought of having Paris's removed because that smell is so nasty, but I haven't discussed it with the vet yet.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*This something that I have been told, but have not tried myself.







With as many babies as I have I would never get all of the little pieces cleaned up.







I was told to give the dogs baby carrot a day and it will help with the glands. Maybe someone can give it a try and let us all know if it really works....I do know that carrotts are good for them.







*</span>


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

OK I have officially decided that I will not be expressing anal glands, I will leave that to professionals. I don't think I can handle the smell or the idea, so lots of fiber and regular grooming appointments.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't worry; it's not that hard. The more practice you get, the better you become. And even if you do end up squirting yourself in the face, just remind yourself that it's all organic







and much better for you than chemicals. (Not that I recommend smearing it all over yourself on purpose.)


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Expressing the anal glands is gross but pretty simple to do once you know what you are doing. Mine don't hardly ever have any problems with their anal glands but on the rare occassions that they do, I will empty them myself.

Here is a video for those of you who have never done and would like to see and hear how it is done. By the way , this is not my video, I found it on the net for you all. Enjoy!!









http://www.expertvillage.com/videos/dog-gr...asics-glands.ht


----------

